# How big are my piranhas roughly?



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Any guesses on how big my piranhas are?
















Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

5 inches of softness that wouldnt hurt a fry


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

My guess is 7-8'


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

3 of them are about a year old and the other 3 are just under. Do you guys think they are undersized for how long I've had them? They were quarter size when I first brought them home.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

They seem to be ok for their ages. How often do you feed them? and what is it that you feed them?


----------



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Hikari chiclid gold twice a day.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------

